# si / con tal que; indicativo / subjuntivo



## miradesantafe

Queridos amigos.

Otra pregunta sobre el subjuntivo. Encontré estos ejemplos in WordReference.  La situación es la misma, pero en ejemplo #1, se usa el indicativo.  En 
ejemplo #2, se usa el subjuntivo.  En ejemplo #2, me imagino que se puede sustituir la frase "con tal que" por siempre que, y todavía es el subjuntivo. De todos modos, ¿se podría explicarme por qué se usa el indicativo para #1 y el subjuntivo para #2, cuando la situación es la misma.  ¿Cuán distinto son las dos frases?

#1. Si los repuestos llegan hoy  para el jueves  estará arreglado.

# 2. Siempre que las piezas de repuesto lleguen hoy , el estará arreglado para el jueves. 

Muchísimas gracias antemano. (no sé  quitar rotulador fluorescente)


----------



## gengo

#1 is a simple if/then statement, with no hypothetical aspect, so the subjunctive is not needed.  #2 takes the subjunctive because of "siempre que," which always takes it, because it is hypothetical by definition (as long as the...).


----------



## miradesantafe

So, the words "siempre que" "con tal que" will always take the subjunctive, even though the sentences are saying the *exact* same thing. "If the parts are here..."  vs. "provided that the parts are here"  I see them both  "as long as. " WordReference gives both words as a translation for "as long as...".  Why isn't "if" considered hypothetical?


----------



## gengo

miradesantafe said:


> Why isn't "if" considered hypothetical?



Consider the following.

If he was rich, why did he live like a pauper?
Si era rico, ¿por qué vivía como un pobre?

Here, the speaker is conceding that the man was rich, but given that state, he is questioning the result.

If he were rich, he would live like a king
Si fuera rico, viviría como un rey.

Here, the speaker is stating that the man is not in fact rich, but is stating what would happen if that were true, hypothetically.

In your #2 example, whether or not las piezas de repuesto will arrive today is not a certain fact, and the sentence is saying "as long as that uncertainty becomes a certainty..."

Certain words trigger the subjuntivo in Spanish, such as para que and siempre que (in the sense of as long as a condition is met).


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, you are right. Conditional sentences of type I, when introduced by "si" always take the indicative (present or imperfect) while when they are introduced by any other conditional conjunction, they take the subjunctive.

PS. "if" is considered hypothetical: only, all the "subjunctive" theory that refers to "hypothetical" doesn't make any sense at all. It's a poor trial to describe the use of the subjunctive based on the meaning, but the only result is that it leads to confusion and errors. Forget "hypothetical" in relation to  "subjunctive".


----------



## gengo

Peterdg said:


> PS. "if" is considered hypothetical: only, all the "subjunctive" theory that refers to "hypothetical" doesn't make any sense at all. It's a poor trial to describe the use of the subjunctive based on the meaning, but the only result is that it leads to confusion and errors. Forget "hypthetical" in relation to  "subjunctive".



I agree (and also that we shouldn't teach that the difference between ser and estar is one of permanence, estar muerto being a prime example), but teachers have to use some basis for conveying why and when the subjuntivo is used, and hypothesis isn't a completely bad place to start.  It's just that they should also teach that this isn't a hard and fast rule, but rather a general rule of thumb with exceptions.  That concept did help me to grasp the subjuntivo (although I admit that I still make errors).


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> PS. "if" is considered hypothetical: only, all the "subjunctive" theory that refers to "hypothetical" doesn't make any sense at all. It's a poor trial to describe the use of the subjunctive based on the meaning, but the only result is that it leads to confusion and errors. Forget "hypthetical" in relation to  "subjunctive".



La regla de oro de usar el subjuntivo para casos hipoteticos no me parece desatinada. 
La razon por la que no se usa subjuntivo con casos hipoteticos encabezados por "si" (= "if") es porque la informacion de ser una hipotesis esta expresada en la propia particula "si" por lo que el verbo pierde la responsabilidad de ser quien indique esa cualidad. Para el resto de casos hipoteticos es el verbo el que asume la responsabidad de expresar la idea de hipotesis.

Ejemplo: 
Siempre que lleguen a tiempo podremos repararlo. (El hablante estima que si llegan a tiempo podran repararlo)
Siempre que llegan a tiempo podemos repararlos (El hablante relata el hecho pasado de que siempre que los repuestos han llegado a tiempo han sido capaces de repararlos)


----------



## Peterdg

Vertebrado,

No digo que "hipotético" nunca desempeñe un papel en la selección del modo verbal. Sólo digo que no es un criterio determinante en todas las situaciones en la selección.

¿Dónde está el elemento hipotético en "Me alegro de que estés aquí con nosotros esta noche"?

Y, ¿cómo explicar el subjuntivo después de "el hecho de que" con el criterio hipotético? "

"El *hecho* de que" e "*hipotético*" son enemigos.

No lo mires de punto de vista de hispanohablante sino imagínate que eres hablante nativo de una lengua que ni conoce el concepto del subjuntivo. Si utilizas el criterio hipotético para elegir entre indicativo y subjuntivo, elegirás el modo correcto en 50% de los casos; los otros 50% serán equívocos. Entonces, da lo mismo que no tener ninguna regla. Obtendrás el mismo resultado.


----------



## vertebrado

Esto ha sido brillante, Peter:


> Si utilizas el criterio hipotético para elegir entre indicativo y subjuntivo, elegirás el modo correcto en 50% de los casos; los otros 50% serán equívocos. Entonces, da lo mismo que no tener ninguna regla. Obtendrás el mismo resultado.​



Antes de responderte, permiteme decirte que habia escrito ese post considerando solo los ejemplos que discutiais antes y que sois quienes estudiais español como segunda lengua quienes probablemente sepais mas de la teoria del subjuntivo que los nativos. Dicho esto, dejame que diga lo siguiente y confirmame por favor si es una explicacion a prueba de error:

El subjuntivo expresa acciones hipoteticas entendiendo por tales las acciones que se expresan de un modo conceptual y no solo como posibilistas. Es decir, se usaria el subjuntivo cuando te refieres a la accion como un concepto y no a la realizacion de esa accion en si misma.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

miradesantafe said:


> Queridos amigos.
> 
> Otra pregunta sobre el subjuntivo. Encontré estos ejemplos in WordReference.  La situación es la misma, pero en ejemplo #1, se usa el indicativo.  En
> ejemplo #2, se usa el subjuntivo.  En ejemplo #2, me imagino que se puede sustituir la frase "con tal que" por siempre que, y todavía es el subjuntivo. De todos modos, ¿se podría explicarme por qué se usa el indicativo para #1 y el subjuntivo para #2, cuando la situación es la misma.  ¿Cuán distinto son las dos frases?
> 
> #1. Si los repuestos llegan hoy  para el jueves  estará arreglado.
> 
> # 2. Siempre que las piezas de repuesto lleguen hoy , el estará arreglado para el jueves.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias antemano. (no sé  quitar rotulador fluorescente)



This link gives a good explanation in English.

http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/condic.htm#If-clauses

Look at Parts III and IV.


----------



## James2000

Peterdg said:


> Yes, you are right. Conditional sentences of type I, when introduced by "si" always take the indicative (present or imperfect) while when they are introduced by any other conditional conjunction, they take the subjunctive.
> 
> PS. "if" is considered hypothetical: only, all the "subjunctive" theory that refers to "hypothetical" doesn't make any sense at all. It's a poor trial to describe the use of the subjunctive based on the meaning, but the only result is that it leads to confusion and errors. Forget "hypothetical" in relation to  "subjunctive".




What he said.  

It's worth searching for previous threads on this issue.  It's not only conditional sentences that have this inconsistency in the subjunctive usage depending only on the introductory word.


----------



## Peterdg

vertebrado said:


> El subjuntivo expresa acciones hipoteticas entendiendo por tales las acciones que se expresan de un modo conceptual y no solo como posibilistas. Es decir, se usaria el subjuntivo cuando te refieres a la accion como un concepto y no a la realizacion de esa accion en si misma.


Hola vertebrado,

La verdad, he dejado de pensar que el subjuntivo tenga un valor universal que lo explique todo. 

Muchas veces, el uso del subjuntivo es simplemente una cuestión de sintaxis. Otras veces sí hay un elemento semántico que determina el uso del modo verbal (por ejemplo en subordinadas relativas).

Ya he leído mucho sobre el subjuntivo pero en mi opinión sólo hay una manera de abordar el tema y es la manera menos atractiva (para los profesores y para los alumnos): es decir un análisis sintáctico para empezar, y después, dentro de la estructura sintáctica, las diferentes posibilidades con sus consecuencias semánticas.

Sólo un ejemplo para ilustrarlo:
_
Es una vergüenza que la casa est*é* sucia.
Es una vergüenza lo sucia que est*á* la casa._

No hay manera de explicar eso a un hablante no-nativo del español por qué es diferente sin explicarle que la diferencia radica en la estructura sintáctica que es diferente en las dos frases y por consecuencia, también lo son las reglas para elegir el modo verbal dentro de cada estructura.


----------



## gengo

Just for the archive, and for miradesantafe's reference, I consider Peterdg to be the foremost non-native expert on the sunjuntivo on this forum, and even if we include native speakers, he would be near the top.  He really knows what he's talking about.


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> Sólo un ejemplo para ilustrarlo:
> _
> 1.- Es una vergüenza que la casa est*é* sucia.
> 2.- Es una vergüenza lo sucia que est*á* la casa._
> 
> No hay manera de explicar eso a un hablante no-nativo del español por qué es diferente sin explicarle que la diferencia radica en la estructura sintáctica que es diferente en las dos frases y por consecuencia, también lo son las reglas para elegir el modo verbal dentro de cada estructura.


Peter, precisamente este ejemplo cumple a la perfección lo que dije:


> "El subjuntivo expresa acciones hipoteticas entendiendo por tales las acciones que se expresan de un modo conceptual y no solo como posibilistas. Es decir, se usaria el subjuntivo cuando te refieres a la accion como un concepto y no a la realizacion de esa accion en si misma".


1.- El concepto de una casa estando sucia es vergonzoso. Se refiere a conceptos.
2.- Esta casa en concreto que está sucia  provoca verguenza. Se refiere a la materializacion de un concepto.


----------



## Peterdg

vertebrado said:


> Peter, precisamente este ejemplo cumple a la perfección lo que dije:
> 
> 1.- El concepto de una casa estando sucia es vergonzoso. Se refiere a conceptos.
> 2.- Esta casa en concreto que está sucia  provoca verguenza. Se refiere a la materializacion de un concepto.


Verdad, en este caso es una regla válida, pero, ¿lo es en todos los casos?

Voy a utilizar otro ejemplo:

1)_ Me molesta que fumes.
_2)_ Me molesta que fumas._

En 1), puedo o no puedo estar fumando. Es el concepto de "yo siendo fumador" que te molesta.

En 2), estoy fumando y es esa acción que te molesta.

Ahora bien, en España la mayoría rechazará el indicativowarn en este caso mientras que en América Latina sí se acepta (por lo menos en Argentina y Nicaragua y probablemente también en otros lugares, pero esos dos son los únicos de los que estoy seguro) con el matiz que indiqué.

Hay otra teoría que explica esto: la de la oposición _declaración_ (indicativo) _no-declaración_ (subjuntivo) de Ruiz Campillo (puedes encontrar algunos hilos en el foro sobre el tema). 

El mero hecho de que se acepte un modo en un lugar mientras que lo rechacen en otro lugar, explica por qué he dejado de creer que exista una teoría semántica universal.

El problema con todas las teorías puramente semánticas es que te permiten explicar la elección del modo verbal  después de los hechos (es decir, si ya sabes qué hay que utilizar) pero no te permiten decidir entre un modo u otro (es decir, no son teorías generativas).

PD. Gengo, 
Gracias por el cumplido


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> Voy a utilizar otro ejemplo:
> 
> 1)_ Me molesta que fumes.
> _2)_ Me molesta que fumas._
> 
> En 1), puedo o no puedo estar fumando. Es el concepto de "yo siendo fumador" que te molesta.
> 
> En 2), estoy fumando y es esa acción que te molesta.
> 
> Ahora bien, en España la mayoría rechazará el indicativowarn en este caso mientras que en América Latina sí se acepta (por lo menos en Argentina y Nicaragua y probablemente también en otros lugares, pero esos dos son los únicos de los que estoy seguro) con el matiz que indiqué.
> 
> Hay otra teoría que explica esto: la de la oposición _declaración_ (indicativo) _no-declaración_ (subjuntivo) de Ruiz Campillo (puedes encontrar algunos hilos en el foro sobre el tema).
> 
> El mero hecho de que se acepte un modo en un lugar mientras que lo rechacen en otro lugar, explica por qué he dejado de creer que exista una teoría semántica universal.
> 
> El problema con todas las teorías puramente semánticas es que te permiten explicar la elección del modo verbal  después de los hechos (es decir, si ya sabes qué hay que utilizar) pero no te permiten decidir entre un modo u otro (es decir, no son teorías generativas).


Claro, _Me molesta que fum*a*s _ es incorrecto. Para usar _fum*a*s_ habría que decir _Me molesta el humo que fum*a*s __. _Y si lo que te molesta es el hecho de fumar se debe usar subjuntivo (concepto): _Me molesta que fumes  _ . El quid de la cuestión es que lo que te molesta es el hecho de fumar, su materialización o no, es indiferente para que te moleste, es decir, tanto te molesta si está fumando en ese momento como si no lo está.

Gracias por la referencia a Ruiz Campillo. Tengo que verla en cuanto pueda.

El hecho de que en España se mantenga este criterio que sostengo, y en otros paises no, puede estar relacionado con la tradición filosófica de España (Escolástica, universales, etc, que parecen muy en la línea del subjuntivo).

Entiendo la dificultad de usar esta definición del subjuntivo como regla a priori e infalible, y supongo que tendrá varios contraejemplos que la echen atrás pues de lo contrario ya se le habría ocurrido a alguien antes. No obstante, de momento, me parece que funciona.


----------



## JennyTW

gengo said:


> #1 is a simple if/then statement, with no hypothetical aspect, so the subjunctive is not needed.  #2 takes the subjunctive because of "siempre que," which always takes it, because it is hypothetical by definition (as long as the...).



Gengo, it's not the case that "siempre que" always takes the subjunctive or that it's hypothetical by definition. It can take the indicative when it refers to the present or past with the meaning of "every time this happens/happened". 

"Siempre que puedo, leo". 

http://cvc.cervantes.es/foros/leer_asunto1.asp?vCodigo=39213


----------



## k-in-sc

vertebrado said:


> Claro, _Me molesta que fum*a*s _ es incorrecto. ...
> El hecho de que en España se mantenga este criterio que sostengo, y en otros paises no, puede estar relacionado con la tradición filosófica de España (Escolástica, universales, etc, que parecen muy en la línea del subjuntivo).


Peterdg just said that "Me molesta que fumas" is acceptable on this side  of the Atlantic. As for your attribution of the difference in usage to the "tradición filosófica de  España," etc., it could just as well be claimed  that "Spain is not as evolved linguistically as Latin America." 


vertebrado said:


> Entiendo la dificultad de usar esta definición del subjuntivo como regla  a priori e infalible, y supongo que tendrá varios contraejemplos que la  echen atrás pues de lo contrario ya se le habría ocurrido a alguien  antes. No obstante, de momento, me parece que funciona.


Your rule is self-referential: If the subjunctive is used, you deem the action "conceptual."


----------



## srb62

As always, this is an interesting discussion.
In a way I think everyone is 'right' or saying something that makes sense!
It's undoubtedly true that coming up with a sort of 'unified theory' (apologies to science) of the subjunctive is very difficult, and likely to end in less than total success/acceptance/application.
Having said that, I also think that it's reasonable to propose approaches that are 'conceptual' - while they not work all the time, it can go some way to understanding and using the subjunctive.  I'd also say that a particular 'conceptual approach' may work well for some individuals but not for others - and maybe, given the nature of the subjunctive, this is only to be expected.


----------



## vertebrado

k-in-sc said:


> *(1)* Peterdg just said that "Me molesta que fumas" is acceptable on this side of the Atlantic. As for your attribution of the difference in usage to the "tradición filosófica de España," etc., *(2) *it could just as well be claimed that "Spain is not as evolved linguistically as Latin America."
> *(3)* Your rule is self-referential: If the subjunctive is used, you deem the action "conceptual."


(1): el uso inapropiado del subjuntivo en sudamérica, del cual no tengo más constancia que la referencia de Peter, no deberia ser utilizado para oscurecer la teoría que lo justifica, unifica y aporta claridad a su uso para ustedes quienes no saben/entienden como usarlo correctamente. Pero si ustedes prefieren seguir en las tinieblas, con su pan se lo coman.

(2): una evolución que se manifiesta destruyendo la riqueza del subjuntivo, por ignorancia o simplificación, tanto me da, va en la dirección de la _estupidificación _del hablante y conduce a una lengua del tipo "yo gustar comer". La evolución por si misma no es ni buena ni mala, depende de cómo se materialice esa evolución.

(3): si consideras que es autorreferencial es porque no la has entendido. Quiza esto pueda ayudarte: no es lo mismo la definición universal de círculo que se representa así 




que un círculo como puede serlo éste: O. No es lo mismo un concepto que la materialización de ese concepto. Espero que lo entiendas ahora y que pueda servirte de ayuda para discernir cuando usar subjuntivo y cuando no. Además, te propongo que plantees ejemplos en los que no se cumpla esta regla universal para probar su consistencia (o inconsistencia en su caso).



srb62 said:


> It's undoubtedly true that coming up with a sort of 'unified theory' (apologies to science) of the subjunctive is very difficult, and likely to end in less than total success/acceptance/application.
> Having said that, I also think that it's reasonable to propose approaches that are 'conceptual' - *(1)* while they not work all the time, it can go some way to understanding and using the subjunctive.  I'd also say that a particular 'conceptual approach' *(2)* may work well for some individuals but not for others - and maybe, given the nature of the subjunctive, this is only to be expected.


(1): I challenge you to come up with an example that do not follow the general rule I've suggested. Not for the sake of challenging, but in order to find whether or not that approach is worth being take into consideration or not.

(2): I do believe that even people without a basic education on Philosophy can understand a criteria based on the distinction between the Idea an the Object that materializes that idea.


----------



## srb62

vertebrado said:


> (1): el uso inapropiado del subjuntivo en sudamérica, del cual no tengo más constancia que la referencia de Peter, no deberia ser utilizado para oscurecer la teoría que lo justifica, unifica y aporta claridad a su uso para ustedes quienes no saben/entienden como usarlo correctamente. Pero si ustedes prefieren seguir en las tinieblas, con su pan se lo coman.
> 
> (2): una evolución que se manifiesta destruyendo la riqueza del subjuntivo, por ignorancia o simplificación, tanto me da, va en la dirección de la _estupidificación _del hablante y conduce a una lengua del tipo "yo gustar comer". La evolución por si misma no es ni buena ni mala, depende de cómo se materialice esa evolución.
> 
> (3): si consideras que es autorreferencial es porque no la has entendido. Quiza esto pueda ayudarte: no es lo mismo la definición universal de círculo que se representa así
> 
> 
> 
> que un círculo como puede serlo éste: O. No es lo mismo un concepto que la materialización de ese concepto. Espero que lo entiendas ahora y que pueda servirte de ayuda para discernir cuando usar subjuntivo y cuando no. Además, te propongo que plantees ejemplos en los que no se cumpla esta regla universal para probar su consistencia (o inconsistencia en su caso).
> 
> 
> (1): I challenge you to come up with an example that do not follow the general rule I've suggested. Not for the sake of challenging, but in order to find whether or not that approach is worth being take into consideration or not.
> _I neither want to nor would be capable of taking up your challenge!  However, what you said seems interesting to me and actually seemed to be close to one of the ways I try to think about the subjunctive - however, I 'm not sure I grasped fully what you were saying and need time to look at it more closely._
> 
> (2): I do believe that even people without a basic education on Philosophy can understand a criteria based on the distinction between the Idea an the Object that materializes that idea.
> _*Hi, I'm not sure if perhaps I wasn't clear in what I meant.   I wasn't trying to suggest that it was a question of 'ability' or  'intelligence', but that foreign learners come to a second language from  many angles and it may be that different approaches will work for  different individuals.  However, it would be wrong to assume that  everybody would actually be able automatically and easily to understand a  concept/explanation - Spanish speakers use the subjunctive  instinctively, but I'd venture that many would struggle to explain it in  terms of a concept (assuming that such a concept , had been shown to  work, and had been explained to them)*_


_*.*_


----------



## Peterdg

vertebrado said:


> Claro, _Me molesta que fum*a*s _ es incorrecto. Para usar _fum*a*s_ habría que decir _Me molesta el humo que fum*a*s __. _Y si lo que te molesta es el hecho de fumar se debe usar subjuntivo (concepto): _Me molesta que fumes  _ . El quid de la cuestión es que lo que te molesta es el hecho de fumar, su materialización o no, es indiferente para que te moleste, es decir, tanto te molesta si está fumando en ese momento como si no lo está.



Tu teoría dice que si es un concepto, hay que utilizar el subjuntivo y si es un hecho real, hay que utilizar el indicativo. No veo ninguna razón, siguiendo esa regla, para descartar la opción del indicativo. Si tu la ves, bueno, pero yo no la veo. Al contrario, es en América Latina que utilizan tu regla con todas sus implicaciones. (Como información adicional, Ruiz Campillo utiliza un ejemplo similar (el de "fumar") en su tratado de "declaración/no-declaración para ilustrar la diferencia.)



> El hecho de que en España se mantenga este criterio que sostengo, y en otros paises no, puede estar relacionado con la tradición filosófica de España (Escolástica, universales, etc, que parecen muy en la línea del subjuntivo).



No tiene nada que ver con la tradición filosófica. La razón es "costumbre lingüística" que se ha establecido en un país y, por separado por un océano, no en la otra región. Hay otros ejemplos de eso: por ejemplo: el uso del subjuntivo de manera sistemática en España después de "después de que", incluso con referencia al pasado (en América Latina utilizarán el indicativo con referencia al pasado).

Otra diferencia:

_No sé si venga (AL)/no sé si viene/vendrá (España)._



vertebrado said:


> (1): el uso inapropiado del subjuntivo en sudamérica, del cual no tengo más constancia que la referencia de Peter, no deberia ser utilizado para oscurecer la teoría que lo justifica, unifica y aporta claridad a su uso para ustedes quienes no saben/entienden como usarlo correctamente. Pero si ustedes prefieren seguir en las tinieblas, con su pan se lo coman.(2): una evolución que se manifiesta destruyendo la riqueza del subjuntivo, por ignorancia o simplificación, tanto me da, va en la dirección de la _estupidificación _del hablante y conduce a una lengua del tipo "yo gustar comer". La evolución por si misma no es ni buena ni mala, depende de cómo se materialice esa evolución.



Yo no diría esto. Es un uso diferente del subjuntivo, pero no hay nada en el mundo que diga que 1 sea correcta y 2 no. Además, un estudio publicado por George De Mello de la universidad de Iowa, demuestra que el uso del indicativo en esa construcción tampoco es raro en España. Y, no olvidemos que hay más hispanohablantes en AL que en España. Imponer la norma peninsular es un poco, digamos, presuntuoso.



> (3): si consideras que es autorreferencial es porque no la has entendido. Quiza esto pueda ayudarte: no es lo mismo la definición universal de círculo que se representa así
> 
> 
> 
> que un círculo como puede serlo éste: O. No es lo mismo un concepto que la materialización de ese concepto. Espero que lo entiendas ahora y que pueda servirte de ayuda para discernir cuando usar subjuntivo y cuando no. Además, te propongo que plantees ejemplos en los que no se cumpla esta regla universal para probar su consistencia (o inconsistencia en su caso).


K-in-SC dice que es autorreferencial por las razones que expliqué arriba. Descartas el indicativo (y el concepto de "concepto/hecho real") porque ya sabes que hay que utilizar el subjuntivo en este caso y en tu idiolecto.

Mi conclusión sigue siendo que es imposible atribuirle un valor universal al subjuntivo.


----------



## duvija

Estoy de acuerdo con Peterdg, que sabe más del subjuntivo que cualquier hablante, nativo o no, que conozco. Es cierto que al enseñar español hay que tener algo de donde agarrarse, pero no podemos inventar reglas totales. Y la diferencia entre España y Latinoamérica no tiene nada que ver con ... (me reprimo, porque estoy por mandar a invertebrado al cuerno...). Peterdg puede explicar la diferencia entre sintaxis y semántica.


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> *(1) *Tu teoría dice que si es un concepto, hay que utilizar el subjuntivo y si es un hecho real, hay que utilizar el subjuntivo. No veo ninguna razón, siguiendo esa regla, para descartar la opción del indicativo. Si tu la ves, bueno, pero yo no la veo. Al contrario, es en América Latina que utilizan tu regla con todas sus implicaciones. (Como información adicional, Ruiz Campillo utiliza un ejemplo similar (el de "fumar") en su tratado de "declaración/no-declaración para ilustrar la diferencia.)
> 
> 
> 
> *(2) *No tiene nada que ver con la tradición filosófica. La razón es "costumbre lingüística" que se ha establecido en un país y, por separado por un océano, no en la otra región. Hay otros ejemplos de eso: por ejemplo: el uso del subjuntivo de manera sistemática en España después de *(3)* "después de que", incluso con referencia al pasado (en América Latina utilizarán el indicativo con referencia al pasado).
> 
> Otra diferencia:
> 
> _*(4)* No sé si venga (AL)/no sé si viene/vendrá (España)._
> 
> 
> 
> *(5)* Yo no diría esto. Es un uso diferente del subjuntivo, pero no hay nada en el mundo que diga que 1 sea correcta y 2 no. Además, un estudio publicado por George De Mello de la universidad de Iowa, demuestra que el uso del indicativo en esa construcción tampoco es raro en España. Y, no olvidemos que hay más hispanohablantes en AL que en España. Imponer la norma peninsular es un poco, digamos, presuntuoso.
> 
> K-in-SC dice que es autorreferencial por las razones que expliqué arriba. Descartas el indicativo (*(1)* y el concepto de "concepto/hecho real") porque ya sabes que hay que utilizar el subjuntivo en este caso y en tu idiolecto.
> 
> *(6)* Mi conclusión sigue siendo que es imposible atribuirle un valor universal al subjuntivo.


(1): (*Me molesta que fumes*) no, mi teoria dice que si te estás refiriendo a la acción como a un concepto, independientemente de si se materializa o no, se usa el subjuntivo. Si no se entiende a qué me refiero por referirse a una acción como un concepto: no es ni más ni menos que cuando puedes expresarlo de esta manera "el hecho de + verbo". Es decir, la acción tiene el valor de una Idea, se convierte en un _sustantivo. _Date cuenta que también podrías decir Me molesta el tabaco, donde _tabaco _es un sustantivo.El indicativo se usará cuando te refieras a la acción de fumar para declararlo (Pedro fuma/fumará/ha fumado/etc) pero no al hecho en sí mismo _sustantivado _(concepto). Por tanto no se puede usar indicativo en este caso.

(2): era solo una intuición, no obstante, es irrelevante.

(3): en efecto, [despues de que + subjuntivo] es lo apropiado. Ejemplo: No tomaremos ninguna decisión hasta *después de que salgan/hayan salido*los resultados. Nuevamente, te refieres al "hecho de salir" como una idea y no recurres al vebo _salir _para declararlo, solo te interesa el hecho de salir como un _sustantivo_. De la misma manera que se dice No tomaremos ninguna decisión hasta después de Febrero, date cuenta como Febrero es un sustantivo.

(4):* No se si venga* en este caso no te refieres al hecho de venir sino a su materialización. Lo que no sabes es si el hecho de venir se va a materializar, pero en ningún momento estás dudando el hecho de venir como concepto. No estás elucubrando sobre el hecho de venir sino sobre su materialización. A diferencia de los ejemplos anteriores no puedes _sustantivar _este ejemplo: _No se si "sustantivo"_ (no hay ningún sustantivo que pueda dar sentido a esta frase, prueba). Por tanto el uso de Subjuntivo aquí es incorrecto.

(5): de momento mi teoría sigue infalible. Imponer la norma peninsular es solo presuntuoso si se hace sin un respaldo teórico, si lo hay y funciona lo que sería presuntuoso sería no aceptarlo.

(6): bueno, Peter, no perdamos la esperanza, sigamos buscando.


----------



## srb62

I have a book called _Spanish/English Contrasts _by M. Stanley Whitley - I don't know if it's a well-known book.
It has a discussion on pp. 124-34 on different approaches to understanding/teaching the subjunctive.
I just wondered if Peter or Vertebrado were familiar with it, and what they thought.

The theories seemed to be based on decisions speakers made in choosing mood:
Does it involve: 
Gill Gaya - 'emotional reaction' 
Bull: 'psychological response'
Bolinger: 'convey attitude'
Golding: 'reacting to proposition'
Terrell/Hooper 'asserting a proposition'


----------



## srb62

vertebrado said:


> (1): (*Me molesta que fumes*) no, mi teoria dice que si te estás refiriendo a la acción como a un concepto, independientemente de si se materializa o no, se usa el subjuntivo. Si no se entiende a qué me refiero por referirse a una acción como un concepto: no es ni más ni menos que cuando puedes expresarlo de esta manera "el hecho de + verbo". Es decir, la acción tiene el valor de una Idea, se convierte en un _sustantivo. _Date cuenta que también podrías decir Me molesta el tabaco, donde _tabaco _es un sustantivo.El indicativo se usará cuando te refieras a la acción de fumar para declararlo (Pedro fuma/fumará/ha fumado/etc) pero no al hecho en sí mismo _sustantivado _(concepto). Por tanto no se puede usar indicativo en este caso.



Vertebrado, I like this way of looking at it and sometimes I try to use this idea of a sort of implicit  'the fact that......' as being a 'trigger' for the subjunctive.  However, as I said, I don't know if it works in all situations.
What about with progressive/continuous constructions?
Would/could you ever say "me molesta que estés fumando"?


----------



## Nayran Burns

What I think is the following: we are not so stuck in grammar as english sopken language. Sometimes we can say a sentence in indicativo or subjuntivo and for spanihs speakers sound exactly the same. As I see it, sometimed american english uses past when british uses present perfect. My advice: try to be as much direct as you can and forget about the verb time if is not absolutely neccesery. I,ll look for some examples.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't see why you would say English is "stuck in grammar," especially since you then cite a difference in BrE-AmE usage.
Also, and more to the point of this thread, British speakers use indicative in many cases where we Americans use subjunctive.


----------



## gengo

JennyTW said:


> Gengo, it's not the case that "siempre que" always takes the subjunctive or that it's hypothetical by definition. It can take the indicative when it refers to the present or past with the meaning of "every time this happens/happened".



Yes, I overstated the case in the above quote, but if you'll look at message #4, you'll see that I later said "Certain words trigger the subjuntivo in Spanish, such as para que and siempre que (in the sense of as long as a condition is met)."  When I wrote that I was thinking of exactly what you mention here.


----------



## vertebrado

Nayran Burns said:


> [...]*Sometimes we can say a sentence in indicativo or subjuntivo and for spanihs speakers sound exactly the same * As I see it, sometimed american english uses past when british uses present perfect. My advice: try to be as much direct as you can and forget about the verb time if is not absolutely neccesery. I,ll look for some examples.


Me parece un comentario desacertado.



srb62 said:


> I have a book called _Spanish/English Contrasts _by M. Stanley Whitley [...]I just wondered if Peter or Vertebrado were familiar with it, and what they thought.


I'm not. I still think a unified theory on Subjuntivo is possible.



srb62 said:


> Vertebrado, I like this way of looking at it and sometimes I try to use this idea of a sort of implicit  'the fact that......' as being a 'trigger' for the subjunctive.  However, as I said, I don't know if it works in all situations.
> What about with progressive/continuous constructions?
> Would/could you ever say "me molesta que estés fumando"?


I don't know why you think those kind of constructions are a drawback to the given theory, of course it still works and applies the same criteria: _Me molesta *que estés fumando*_, the words in bold are treated as an Idea (a concept) and therefore it's able to be _sustantivado:_ _It bothers me  *the fact that you are smoking*._


----------



## JennyTW

In my experience there is a certain amount of truth in the statement that AmE often uses the past simple where BrE uses the present perfect. 

AmE: I just had lunch. 

BrE: I've just had lunch.


----------



## vertebrado

JennyTW said:


> In my experience there is a certain amount of truth in the statement that AmE often uses the past simple where BrE uses the present perfect.
> 
> AmE: I just had lunch.
> 
> BrE: I've just had lunch.


You are right, if your comment was adressed to me I'm going to correct my former post. And the same if it wasn't adressed to me


----------



## srb62

vertebrado said:


> Me parece un comentario desacertado.
> 
> 
> I'm not. I still think a unified theory on Subjuntivo is possible.
> 
> 
> I don't know why you think those kind of constructions are a drawback to the given theory, of course it still works and applies the same criteria: _Me molesta *que estés fumando*_, the words in bold are treated as an Idea (a concept) and therefore it's able to be _sustantivado:_ _It bothers me  *the fact that you are smoking*._



Vertebrado!!  Your posts are making me smile.  I don't know why you are being so defensive!  I'm actually very sympathetic to your point of view and am trying to gain more understanding!  Please read more carefully!
One way of thinking about it in English might be "Your smoking bothers me"  (concept)   and "You are smoking  and it bothers me" (actual fact/realized) - I mean this in general terms and not just for use with the present continuous.
What would be the difference between "Me molesta que fumes" and "Me molesta que estés fumando" ?


----------



## srb62

JennyTW said:


> In my experience there is a certain amount of truth in the statement that AmE often uses the past simple where BrE uses the present perfect.
> 
> AmE: I just had lunch.
> 
> BrE: I've just had lunch.



Jenny, I think I just posted something about this yesterday - 'jinx!'


----------



## vertebrado

srb62 said:


> Vertebrado!!  Your posts are making me smile.  I don't know why you are being so defensive!  I'm actually very sympathetic to your point of view and am trying to gain more understanding!  Please read more carefully!


Srb62, don't take me wrong, it's true that I deffend my point of view but I don't want to be _so defensive, _particularly with a theory that I consider still in quarentine and must prove itself consistent to explain all the subjuntive cases, and therefore your examples are very welcome, because if the theory is not correct, the best would be to find the example/s that prove it wrong as soon as posible in order to save time and delusional hopeness. And also, remember English is not my first language, so I cannot control all the nuances behind my words when I write in English. I appreciate your being sympathetic and hope we can reach an end to this theory, be it a success or a failure.



srb62 said:


> One way of thinking about it in English might be "Your smoking bothers me" (concept) and "You are smoking and it bothers me" (actual fact/realized) - I mean this in general terms and not just for use with the present continuous.
> What would be the difference between "Me molesta que fumes" and "Me molesta que estés fumando" ?


The same in Spanish:
1.- "Your smoking bothers me" (refers to a concept, be it actually materialized or not) - Me molesta que fumes.
2.- "The fact that you are smoking bothers me" (refers to a concept, be it actually materialized or not) - Me molesta que estés fumando.
3.- "You are smoking and it bothers me" (stating the materizalization of a concept, not the concept itself) - Estás fumando y (eso) me molesta.

The difference between 1) and 2) is that they refers to different ideas/concepts, very similiar ideas but still different. The idea of _smoking _is plain (its gemoetrical representation could be either a point or an infinite segment with no beginning and no end) whereas the idea of _being smoking _is more elaborated (incorporates the fact of that action happening during a period of time with a beginning and an end, and therefore its geometrical representation could be a finite segment. But, and this is the key point, that segement is not located in any particular period of time, you can shift that segement along the time line, precisely because it refers to an idea and here resides the difference between the Indicative and the Subjuntive: Ideas (subjuntive) are not attached to our line of time, they are _floating _eternal, while Indicative is).

I hope you can understand my explanation in English, if not, I will rewrite it in Spanish. And thank you again for your interest, I find this topic very interesting.


----------



## Peterdg

I agree you can consider the smoking that bothers you as a concept because you use the subjunctive (so, you know it uses the subjunctive, hence you say that is a concept). I, for my part, can argue as much that it is not the concept but the actual fact that I'm smoking right now and so I'd use the indicative: which is of course a wrong selection for as far as how I use the language. The smoking doesn't generally bother me (I smoke myself) but it does right now because I have the flu (or whatever).

But, let's take another example:

1) Creo que Pedro está en la oficina.
2) No creo que Pedro esté en la oficina.

I can hardly imagine that "estar en la oficina" is a real action/fact in 1) and a concept in 2).

Why am I replying in English?


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> I agree you can consider the smoking that bothers you as a concept because you use the subjunctive (so, you know it uses the subjunctive, hence you say that is a concept). I, for my part, can argue as much that it is not the concept but the actual fact that I'm smoking right now and so I'd use the indicative: which is of course a wrong selection for as far as how I use the language. The smoking doesn't generally bother me (I smoke myself) but it does right now because I have the flu (or whatever).


In Spanish you cannot declare an action and treat the action as a concept (noun) at the same time. The very structure of _Me molesta _requires a noun (something bothers you) and therefore you must use the Subjunctive.

Besides that, I insist on what I've already said a couple of times in this thread: It is irrelevant if the action is materialized or not, what matters is that you are refering to the fact of smoking and therefore it is a noun and therefore Subjunctive is needed, never Indicative. So it is not an auto-referencial rule, it is _a priori _that you know that you have to use Subjuntive. I hope I made myself clear on the irrelevance of the action being materialized. 



Peterdg said:


> But, let's take another example:
> 1) Creo que Pedro está en la oficina.
> 2) No creo que Pedro esté en la oficina.
> I can hardly imagine that "estar en la oficina" is a real action/fact in 1) and a concept in 2).


I insist again, the key to distinguish between Indicative/Subjunctive is not Real_action/Fact, but the treatment of the phrase that includes the Subjunctive, in this case: "que Pedro está/é en la oficina". That treatment can be considering that phrase as a noun (Subjunctive) or as a specific materialization of that noun that you declare (Indicative). In philosophical terms that distinction is that of the dichotomy Idea/Object which for this matter, and for the sake of simplifiyng, can also be expresed as Noun/Declaration_of_an_action.

As for your example, how do we apply the former theory on the decision to use Subjunctive or Indicative? :

1) _Creo que Pedro está en la oficina_. The phrase "Que Pedro está en la oficina" declares that he is in the office, it is not a noun, it is not the fact of "Pedro being in the office" that you are using to state something else, "Pedro being in the office" is the core of your sentence and makes sense by itself, you can remove "Creo que" and you are still conveying the _same _meaning. 
What would be the effect of using Subjunctive in this sentence?: _Creo que Pedro est*é* en la oficina: a_utomatically "Pedro being in the office" converts into a noun with the following consequences: If you remove "Creo que" the remaining sentence makes no sense, and even if keep "Creo que" the sentence still makes no sense, you need to add information to have the sentence making sense: "Creo que Pedro esté en la oficina es bueno para la empresa".

2) _No creo que Pedro esté en la oficina_. Are we declaring that "Pedro is in the office"? no, so we cannot use Indicative. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case a plain distinction between Idea/Object in order to know when to use the Subjunctive is too abstract to be used by students of Spanish as a second language, I suggest the following 3 questions which are not but a byproduct of that distinction:

1.- is it working as a concept (noun)? 
_*  Que Pedro esté en la oficina* es bueno para la empresa _= _*La presencia de Pedro* es buena para la empresa.
_
2.- its main function is declaring something (Indicative) or complementing something that you declare (Subjunctive)? 
_  Me molesta que fumes_, you do declare that something bothers you not that he is smoking (which may be or may be not be happening). So the _declaration_ falls on        Molestar not on Fumar (which works as a noun).

3.- does the phrase that contains the potential subjunctve in isolation have a significant different meaning respect the whole sentence?
  ¿No creo que esté en la oficina =  _Estar _en la oficina? => no => Subjunctive
  I don't think he is in the office = he is in the office? => no => Subjunctive


----------



## Peterdg

I don't have too much time now but I quickly read through your argumentation. You are now switching between the "concept/real thing" theory and the "declaration/non-declaration" theory. In which case do I have to use one and in which case the other?



> what matters is that you are refering to the fact of smoking and therefore it is a noun and therefore Subjunctive is needed, never Indicative.


and then, why would "supongo que Pedro fuma" not refer to a noun? It is also a noun subordinate, just as it is with "me molesta que Pedro fume". If the "fumar" refers to a noun in one case, it also does so in the other case. Also, it doesn't work out with the "declaration/non-declaration" theory. I'm not declaring that Pedro is smoking (otherwise, I wouldn't use "supongo que...").


----------



## vertebrado

Peterdg said:


> I don't have too much time now but I quickly read through your argumentation. You are now switching between the "concept/real thing" theory and the "declaration/non-declaration" theory. In which case do I have to use one and in which case the other?


Please, read it again slowly. I'm not switching, from the begininning it's always been the same _theory_, what you do not seem to understand is that it does not matter whether or not the action is a real thing, what matters is the way you refer to that action, please read again my posts, it's thorouhgly explained.



Peterdg said:


> and then, why would "supongo que Pedro fuma" not refer to a noun? It is also a noun subordinate, just as it is with "me molesta que Pedro fume". If the "fumar" refers to a noun in one case, it also does so in the other case. Also, it doesn't work out with the "declaration/non-declaration" theory. I'm not declaring that Pedro is smoking (otherwise, I wouldn't use "supongo que...").


No, they are not equivalent. Here applies this (extracted from my former post): 



> 2.- its main function is declaring something (Indicative) or complementing something that you declare (Subjunctive)?
> _Me molesta que fumes, you do declare that something bothers you not that he is smoking (which may be or may be not be happening). So the declaration falls on Molestar not on Fumar (which works as a noun)._


_Yo supongo que Pedro_ fuma is equivalent to _Creo que Pedro está en la oficina_ for the distinction Subjunctive/Indicative purposes. Please, read the explanation given in the former post on _Creo que Pedro está en la oficina.
_
Voy a intentar explicartelo en español que me resulta mas facil: cuando lo que se predica de un sintagma verbal del tipo "que+Sujeto+verbo" es precisamente su materialización (*ya sea empiricamente demostrable o en la cabeza del que emite la frase*) se usa el Indicativo, precisamente para dejar claro que no estás tratando la idea como un concepto sino para expresar/declarar que en efecto esa idea se está materializando. Espero que lo entiendas y comentes otros ejemplos que no te cuadren bajo esta _teoria_.

_Creo que Pedro está en la oficina _- Lo unico que se predica del sintagma que+Sujeto+verbo es su materialización. Expresada por Creo.
_Pienso que Pedro fuma_  - Lo unico que se predica del sintagma que+Sujeto+verbo es su materialización. Expresada por Pienso.
_Supongo que Pedro fuma_  - Lo unico que se predica del sintagma que+Sujeto+verbo es su materialización. Expreada por Supongo.

En el caso de Me molesta que Pedro fume, no estás predicando la materialización de fumar sino que te molesta el hecho de fumar. Siempre que del sintagma "que Pedro fuma/e" prediques algo distinto a su materialización tienes que utilizar el subjuntivo. Y esto es extensible para todos los casos. Ejemplos:

_Me irrita que Pedro fume._ No predicas su materialización sino que te irrita ese hecho.
_Quiero que pedro fume._ No predicas su materialización sino que te gustaría que eso ocurriera.
_No puedo imaginar que Pedro fume._ No predicas su materialización, justamente predicas lo contrario.
_Es un grave problema que Pedro fume_. No predicas su materialización sino que ese hecho es un grave problema. Obviamente se desprende que Pedro efectivamente fuma, pero no estás predicando que eso ocurre sino que es un grave problema.

I realize that this theory applies well to all the cases so far, and I think this is the easiest way to master the Subjunctive I have seen so far.


----------



## miradesantafe

I have looked at this site several times and just revisited it again, and by George, I think I've got it!  Mil gracias!!!!


----------



## naplb

k-in-sc said:


> Your rule is self-referential: If the subjunctive is used, you deem the action "conceptual."



It's the same in English, gosh... Why are you all so worked up?  The subjunctive can be used when:

1) It's hypothetical, counterfactual or imaginary.
Example: "No creo *que venga mañana*."
Example: "Te voy a invitar a la fiesta, *aunque no conozcas a nadie / aunque no conoces a nadie*." Here, both options are possible, depending on whether I know for a fact that you don't know anyone or not. (Equivalent to English: *even if you don't *vs. *even though you don't*).

2) It *may well* be true, but it's not the focus of the sentence.
Example: "Te voy a invitar a la fiesta aunque no conozcas a nadie." (Even if you don't know anyone...)
— "Pero de verdad no conozco a nadie."
— "Muy bien, pero* aunque no conozcas a nadie*, aún te voy a invitar." (Well, _even if_ you don't know anyone, I'm still inviting you.)
Using subjunctive, just like using "even if" in English, makes it clearer that I'm dismissing what you've said as irrelevant.
Example:
"El hecho de *que hayas estudiado mucho* (_that you *may well* have studied a lot_) no significa que...

3) Conceptualisation.  The equivalent of what's called a "complex verb" in English, which is basically verb nominalisation.
For example:
*Que Pedro esté en la oficina*_ es bueno para la empresa _= _*Pedro being in the office* is good for the company.
Es una vergüenza que la casa est*é* sucia = It's a shame *for the house to be dirty*._
Me molesta *que fumes* = *You smoking* annoys me. You don't have to be smoking in this particular moment for *you smoking *to annoy me.

This page is the best explanation I've ever seen: Hacia una única explicación del subjuntivo


----------

